# Industrial plumbing vs residental



## pyroracing85 (Aug 3, 2007)

I had a job offered the other day to work in industrial plumbing. My first project is a 14 month high school remodel. 

So how does industrial plumbing compare to residental service plumbing?


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

pyroracing85 said:


> I had a job offered the other day to work in industrial plumbing. My first project is a 14 month high school remodel.
> 
> So how does industrial plumbing compare to residental service plumbing?



It doesn't.


----------



## Vabuilder (Sep 12, 2007)

Hey Pyro,

I had about 4 years of residential and light commercial plumbing experiance when I changed jobs to a full commercial company, my first job with them was working on a total remodel of a 4 story huge high school. my point, is that the two are very different, you will learn a whole new way of doing things and work with much larger pipe/fittings. I had the opportunity to do alot of clear glass pipe drainage and even some drainage using a material called "dur-iron". If you want to stay in plumbing I would do it just for the experiance.


----------



## pyroracing85 (Aug 3, 2007)

Vabuilder said:


> Hey Pyro,
> 
> I had about 4 years of residential and light commercial plumbing experiance when I changed jobs to a full commercial company, my first job with them was working on a total remodel of a 4 story huge high school. my point, is that the two are very different, you will learn a whole new way of doing things and work with much larger pipe/fittings. I had the opportunity to do alot of clear glass pipe drainage and even some drainage using a material called "dur-iron". If you want to stay in plumbing I would do it just for the experiance.


 
Why if I wasn to stay in plumbing doing it just for the experience? What do you mean by that?


----------



## pyroracing85 (Aug 3, 2007)

and oh yea it is a high school and the company will be sending me to an ABC apprenticeship


Should I do it?


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

pyroracing85 said:


> and oh yea it is a high school and the company will be sending me to an ABC apprenticeship
> 
> 
> Should I do it?


If there is no UA equivalent available, any apprenticeship that is sponsored is worth pursuing, since most states require you to be taught by a licensed plumber.


----------



## Vabuilder (Sep 12, 2007)

what I meant is that many people do a few years in plumbing and decide it's not for them. if that may be the case, I would not even go into commercial because it take a good while to get a handle on the in's and out's of it. if your going to make a career of plumbing, then jump into it and learn it well. it could mean more $$$$ down the road.


----------



## pyroracing85 (Aug 3, 2007)

KillerToiletSpi said:


> If there is no UA equivalent available, any apprenticeship that is sponsored is worth pursuing, since most states require you to be taught by a licensed plumber.


 
UA is union right? There is a union apprenticeship in florida (tampa) that I heard of don't know to much about them. I believe this is the equal with NON union


----------



## pyroracing85 (Aug 3, 2007)

Vabuilder said:


> what I meant is that many people do a few years in plumbing and decide it's not for them. if that may be the case, I would not even go into commercial because it take a good while to get a handle on the in's and out's of it. if your going to make a career of plumbing, then jump into it and learn it well. it could mean more $$$$ down the road.


 
I do plan on staying in it. I plan on getting as deep as a mechanical contractor and hopefully be able to finish college and get a degree and somehow learn a/c.. I seen other companies do it I would just like it do it. I love it to death.


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

*My first job as an apprentice was commercial, stayed with the co for a few years.*
*It's an almost entirely different trade and I'm glad I did things that way, the experience gave me a big edge.*
*I finally moved on because there was no question I had to get residential experience under my belt.*
*The fixtures, stock and building materials are nothing like residential in many cases. You'll see things that many residential plumbers never get to see.*
*Do it!*


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

*To add...*
*You'll also rub elbows with a wider variety of other trades, great learning experience.*


----------



## pyroracing85 (Aug 3, 2007)

Grumpyplumber said:


> *My first job as an apprentice was commercial, stayed with the co for a few years.*
> *It's an almost entirely different trade and I'm glad I did things that way, the experience gave me a big edge.*
> *I finally moved on because there was no question I had to get residential experience under my belt.*
> *The fixtures, stock and building materials are nothing like residential in many cases. You'll see things that many residential plumbers never get to see.*
> *Do it!*


I will do it. I am waiting for the mail to come in for the application. I am very excited hope everythings goes to plan.


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

*Just promise us to stick around.*
*Kinda cool watching your progress.*


----------



## pyroracing85 (Aug 3, 2007)

Grumpyplumber said:


> *Just promise us to stick around.*
> *Kinda cool watching your progress.*


Stick around the website or in the plumbing field? I will definitely do both though.


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

*Yes, both, as long as you feel it's a worthwhile pursuit.*


----------



## pyroracing85 (Aug 3, 2007)

Grumpyplumber said:


> *Yes, both, as long as you feel it's a worthwhile pursuit.*


 
I will definitely keep you updated. I hope the ABC apprenticeship program is worth it. I also wish I know enough to at least test out of the first year.


----------



## pyroracing85 (Aug 3, 2007)

Well. We were supposed to meet either thursday or friday. I waited till friday around 2pm to cal him called him and didn't get a answer then another cal around 4pm to see if we were doing anything and he said he was on the air force base all day. Understandable.

Also, he said he would get with me before monday morning to talk.

He says he is going to take me to a golf and country club for lunch to talk about things. I am REALLY excited just hate waiting HAH.

-garrett


----------



## The plumber (Jul 5, 2007)

It makes for a long day. I can't stand being at the same place that long. I'm good for about three days on a job site then I'm hating it. The hard hat drives me nuts, and you have some super that tripped over a pipe once so now he's an expert at plumbing telling you how he thinks you should plumb.


----------

